# Help Identifying Bug Killing Pine Tree



## Evansly (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello,
My pine tree appears to be having damage done to it by the hundreds of the bugs in the attached image. With the research I have done it does not appear to be a Mountain Pine Beetle which is common in Colorado but I can't quite figure out what it is. It does look slightly similar to what a termite might be but I am not familiar with them enough to be certain.

The image is extremely zoomed in and the bugs are very small. Sap is pouring out of the tree and pine needles have been dropping. The lower branches appear to be dying. 

Any assistance with this will be appreciated.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 7, 2016)

Call your county ag extension office. Best I can do.


----------



## Myra (Jan 20, 2018)

Did you find out what it was? From the photo it kind of looks like the brown spruce longhorn beetle Tetropium fuscum. Looks like it is native to Canada


----------



## Dbodave (Mar 19, 2018)

Pitch mass borer?


----------

